# Spanish Speakers (again)



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Hola Spanish Speakers,

Two years this forum, organized by the members, decided to have a Spanish outing. Most of the members who helped organized the event are no longer active. So, I would like to try again. Who would be interested in having a monthly Spanish social? This social can be for native speakers and for individuals learning Spanish.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## gru35 (Aug 16, 2012)

Buenas tardes

I not there yet but I would be interested in participating. If everything goes to plan I'll be there by October. So please keep me in the loop


----------



## marterio (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello all
Just let me know where and when. It will be fun.
See u soon
Ana


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi there

I've recently set up a thread on this kinda topic aswell. I'm more or less a beginner but keen to practice a bit more so I'd be up for any meeting.


----------



## gru35 (Aug 16, 2012)

Like I said I will not be there till the end of September but I'm looking fwd to meet you


----------



## guille2d (Aug 31, 2012)

*Yeah!*



jd2222245 said:


> Hola Spanish Speakers,
> 
> Two years this forum, organized by the members, decided to have a Spanish outing. Most of the members who helped organized the event are no longer active. So, I would like to try again. Who would be interested in having a monthly Spanish social? This social can be for native speakers and for individuals learning Spanish.
> 
> Let me know what you think!


I'm in!
When? Where?


----------



## Elisa_ (Sep 14, 2012)

Sounds good, count me in!


----------



## guille2d (Aug 31, 2012)

Elisa_ said:


> Sounds good, count me in!


Hi Elisa! How r u? I have been waiting for this meeting but nobody gave a response so I guess we are not going to have this spanish reunion unless we start it.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

guille2d said:


> Hi Elisa! How r u? I have been waiting for this meeting but nobody gave a response so I guess we are not going to have this spanish reunion unless we start it.


What about Portunol hablantes ? last time I spoke Spanish was ages ago. I can do it but would have to mix some Portuguese.

If this happens we can all meet up in a resto...hopefully these items will be listed

-Paella 
-Gambas Ajillo 
-Cochinillo Asado 

If not then that's a hard call


----------



## hamzadreams (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll be happy...Cause since a long while i was planning to learn Spanish language. Every day I say : Today I start .....and so on.....but not yet. After Arabic, English and French its Spanish. Actually, I like it more than others but the historical moment has not still come ...


----------



## guille2d (Aug 31, 2012)

Portuñol is perfect! hahaha, we can start with that!


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Pues hablamos.

Where and when do we meet?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Any Spanish restos in town will do!!! is there any ?


----------



## guille2d (Aug 31, 2012)

Let's set up a day! Next week? We can go to a Spanish restaurant in Wafi Mall, I meet there some spanish people, it's nice to have a beer or whatever there! What do u think?


----------



## marterio (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm In, just let me know when. I' free Wednesday nights to saturday.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like a plan....I also do prefer towards the end of the week. Pick a date, time...pls coordinate the logistics..


----------



## gru35 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hola familia

I finally made in so please let me know about a get together. Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## Norah (Aug 24, 2011)

Hola a todos!

I am in, too. I´d like to meet some new faces, could be interesting!
I agree with the spanish restaurant in Wafi  but anywhere is good. It can be in the Irish Village for an easy drink, too.
When?? For me wednesday is good 

Last: Si todos somos spanish speakers, por que escribimos en ingles, pues??


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

English message will follow: and will be only in English hereafter

Porque son las reglas..hay que escribir en ingles.

Because these are the rules. We have to write in English.

I am ok too for Irish Village but only on Thursday for that one.


----------



## gru35 (Aug 16, 2012)

So have we decided on a day? Wednesday or Thursday? Looking forward to meeting you guys


----------



## jmUSA (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm very interested I would love to practice.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Alright, time to bump this thread and be a bit proactive.

Meeting at the *Irish Village* this *Thursday, Oct 18th*.

Quien se anima?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Beamrider said:


> Alright, time to bump this thread and be a bit proactive.
> 
> Meeting at the *Irish Village* this *Thursday, Oct 18th*.
> 
> Quien se anima?


What about the time ?


----------



## gru35 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll be there just give me a time


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

9pm?


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

I just found out there is the Oktoberfest party at the Irish Village on Thursday and Friday, so it is likely it'll be packed silly.

Any alternative venue to suggest for Thursday?


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Bueno, given the lack of interest, we'll cancel today's meetup.

Iremos de juerga otro dia. Maybe in the middle of the week is easier?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Beamrider said:


> Bueno, given the lack of interest, we'll cancel today's meetup.
> 
> Iremos de juerga otro dia. Maybe in the middle of the week is easier?


Pretty standard for the forum, people complain about finding it soooooooo hard to make friends here but then when someone organizes a meet up many can't be bothered to show up (or some of them cancel very last minute, I think the idea of socializing with human beings in real life is too much for some people )


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

The reason being is that going to a bar to drink might not be the most appropriate place to speak Spanish and get to know people. You are slowly getting borracho (drunk) and some of us are not 100% Spanish speakers..Portunol here... remember...

on top of that put the different Spanish accents....altogether... in a borracho environment.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Yup, that's the reason why I asked for ideas of an alternative venue - the Irish Village tonight is going to be hell. (Well, Bavarian Hell. Hehe.)

But nobody raised their hand, so I guess there's really not much interest in a get-together. I don't care though, even two attendees is fine for me.

I don't know, maybe a beach lounge bar during the week?


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all. Don't know if this ever happened or not but regardless is there appetite to set one up in the next week or two? Looking at the above looks like we get a load of people input then nothing happens so let's just put a mid week date out there the first few people at least can do and stick to it? I'm happy even with just a few turning up. Just back from Spain - intermediate Spanish but looking to practice so anyone in the same boat would love to set something up.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

leeds92 said:


> Hi all. Don't know if this ever happened or not but regardless is there appetite to set one up in the next week or two? Looking at the above looks like we get a load of people input then nothing happens so let's just put a mid week date out there the first few people at least can do and stick to it? I'm happy even with just a few turning up. Just back from Spain - intermediate Spanish but looking to practice so anyone in the same boat would love to set something up.


The reality is that everybody wants ( or expresses the wish to) to go, but nobody wants to organize it. Have seen this before.


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok let's make this simple then - intercambio next Monday 12th at the crown and lion, Byblos hotel marina ( seen this place mentioned a few times on the forum so decent place to start off with at least I'd imagine??) at 8pm.
If so much as one person responds and says they are up for it then its on as I'm happy to meet you for a beer and practice some Spanish , if not we roll over to next week and try again. 
Vale?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I live far from Marina and it is late for me for beers. It is a no go for me.


----------



## gobarca (Apr 9, 2013)

Donde es la fiesta ??


----------

